# AP Firmware update - MY13 TCM software



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

New Firmware update online in APMANAGER

New TCM Rom Support:

Allows LC5 users to experience the updated 38BOB Rom available in the 2013 GT-R. you should see new style maps now under LC5. They will have (MY13 or USDM14) in the name. (after changing tcm map set clutches to 0 and perform a relearn)


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for letting us know Ben


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

KJ10B - New Map Support 

KJ10B Stock Style LC5 (MY13 or USDM14) v103.ptm 

KJ10B VDC OFF Stock Style LC5 (MY13 or USDM14) v103.ptm

I've updated to alpha firmware 1.6.7.0-5752, but I see no 1.03 version TCM maps in my AP Manager.
I'm currently having KJ10B stock style LC5 v1.01 and VDC OFF style LC5 v.1.02


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Same here - updated but no sign off new stuff in AP Manager...?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

TCM map choices show up in the AP itself when you connect to the car.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

plug in your AccessPORT and search for new firmware.

connect your AccessPORT to the car and select tune.

scroll down to TMC settings and select change map.

select LC5 and Sub select LC5 (MY13 or USDM)

we have done a few now.makes for a much more refined drive


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Thnx!


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts on the new update?

How does it compare to the MY12 LC5?

Anyone with a Vbox compare the launch?


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Immediately after the update and clutch relearn mine was frankly pretty rubbish - significant torque interruption between gears on upshifts (particularly 1-2 and 2-3) - to the extent that I thought I'd have to change back to the old map. However with a bit of patience and some driving it clearly learnt what was going on a bit better and is now smooth as you like. 
This didn't happen with the other map changes I've done, but I'd imagine is actually probably pretty normal. I can't say I've noticed a huge difference in day-to-day driving, and I haven't launched it so can't comment on that yet!

Andrew


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I hope the weekend gives us some good weather and I will try and do some back to back testing with MY12 and MY13 software on the MY12 hardware.

I see you are from Norwich also, what colour is yours so I know if I see you?


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I live near Chapelfield, though am in Cambridge at least half the time now for work... Mine's a blue/bronze flip colour which is a bit difficult to describe. The change is quite subtle. It was DMG before I took it up to PWPro last year! I'll look out for you when I'm about.:wavey:

Andrew


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

I discovered it today and opened the forum to share, but I see you guys already answered.

I drove it for just a couple of kilometers in the traffic, so I can't say I felt any difference. LC5 was already quite an improvement over my stock LC2, comfort wise.
I've never launched it, most of the people here want to do rolling starts, because they think they stand a chance with their M6 or F430. Not even when I was running stock


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Could be placebo effect but I just upgraded my MY12 car to MY13 software and it does feel better, low speed gear changes and start stop are smoother and if you boot it in Auto 5th or 6th it drops down better than before with what seems like more urgency.
Before it would drop down, come into boost and hesitate a bit like the clutch was slipping.

R-C-R 4.1K R-Start felt exactly the same but the road was so dusty (private concrete farm road) it couldn't put the power down and with such little space I didn't dare try VDC OFF.

Being a bit of a PC Geek I just love how you can update your car firmware without having to buy a new car or go back to the manufacturer. So cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice to see a couple of Norwich owners on the forum! - I'm Norwich based too so will look out for you Grimson and Woohoo. Mine's a MY09 black/black. Will try the new firmware when I get a chance, but haven't launched yet so no real sweat.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Need to get a meet sorted soon, been saying that for ages now lol


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

robsm said:


> Need to get a meet sorted soon, been saying that for ages now lol


Plus one!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Should I have selected KJ10B VDC OFF Stock Style LC5 or KJ10B Stock Style LC5??

I have a 09 car and selected VCD OFF style as I believe that's the only way you can launch an 09 car, with the VCD off.

What's the difference


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Wosisnim said:


> Nice to see a couple of Norwich owners on the forum! - I'm Norwich based too so will look out for you Grimson and Woohoo. Mine's a MY09 black/black. Will try the new firmware when I get a chance, but haven't launched yet so no real sweat.


Seen a black one with black wheels a few times about the North Walsham road side of the city. I was in the Range Rover each time though.



robsm said:


> Need to get a meet sorted soon, been saying that for ages now lol


Yeah it would be nice!



FLYNN said:


> Should I have selected KJ10B VDC OFF Stock Style LC5 or KJ10B Stock Style LC5??
> 
> I have a 09 car and selected VCD OFF style as I believe that's the only way you can launch an 09 car, with the VCD off.
> 
> What's the difference


Don't know about 09 but I use the VCD OFF map on mine and it will still launch in R mode (I think it will even launch in Normal). 
Once its up to temp go stick your foot on the brake and see if it revs.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Grimson said:


> Don't know about 09 but I use the VCD OFF map on mine and it will still launch in R mode (I think it will even launch in Normal).
> Once its up to temp go stick your foot on the brake and see if it revs.


Indeed it does. 

I was just wondering what the difference is between the modes and why there are the options. I'm assuming its because the 09-10 cars don't have proper launch control like in the my11+ cars. 09-10 appears just to be a rev limiter.

Can any tuners out there verify that and what the difference is between them?

Am I right in thinking the the VCD OFF option is for us 09-10 cars


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

We should definitely arrange a meet - though don't want to hijack this thread completely! Anyone think of a good venue?:thumbsup:

Andrew


----------



## Wosisnim (Apr 17, 2012)

Presently attempting to download firmware update - I think that's gone OK but ''checking AP updated software'' seems to be taking eternity. Did any of you guys find this? Must be 50 mins so far, and dare not press cancel in case it all messes up. Any help appreciated:lamer:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Shouldn't take that long, you wont damage it. I've not updated my cobb in ages so can't remember the process off the top of my head.

If you're about at the weekend Dave I'll give you a hand, I need to do some logging in my car.

Rob


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

I wanted to share my experience with the newest LC5 ver.1.03 13/14 on a EDM 09 car.

I was previously running ver.1.01 and it was working brilliantly. I had to adjust the touch points to -3 in order for the car to pull with no rumbling when driving in traffic jams in the city. I was also using +1 capacities, I don't remember why.

When I installed ver.1.03, I made a gear learn, then set the exact same values, and to my surprise, the car started rumbling again when pulling from zero. I don't know if I'm using the proper word here, it's like when you let go of the brake pedal, the RPM drops and the car pulls but it's vibrating and it generally does not feel good.
Anyway, I thought the problem was with me, so I did a couple of more gear learns, but nothing. Then I set the touch points to -4 and there was a slight improvement, but still worse than the old software that I was using. Today I set them to -5 and there it is, the car was running almost exactly like the old software set to -3.
But then I decided, why don't I return the old software. So I did. Then I did a gear learn. Then I set the values to +1 and -3 and the car again started working brilliantly!

I don't know if you guys have such problems, but for me, the old 1.01 software seems better than 1.03. Hell, the old software with -3 touch points is better than the new one with -5.
Changing gears at high speed is quite good with 1.03, but so is with 1.01, can't see any difference there.

I'd appreciate any comments.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

can I ask if you returned the touch points and capacities to zero before performing each gear learn?


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, I know the rules 

I don't remember whether I set all the values to zero before installing the new software, but I sure reset everything before gear learning.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I was always under impression you had to set to 0 first, then you can adjust.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

That's what I'm saying. Set everything to zero before gear learning. 

I was driving today with the "old" LC5 software and the car definitely feels better than the last week. Everything feels better.
My advice to those running 09-10 EDM cars - don't update KJ10B to version 1.03


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

If you can tell a difference you're either lying or you're not telling the truth.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes mate, I have no better work than make stuff up on the biggest GT-R forum in Europe. You guessed right.

Next month will be 4 years since I bought the car brand new and I've done a little over 40k kilometers, I think I know my car quite well.


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok maybe I should have posted my questions on here . lol .
But I will give it a shot in short and see what everyone thinks .
Stock non modified 2009 EDM gtr35 .
Installed new firmware on cobb AP as of today .
Then proceeded to flash the ecu and have a stage 1 map installed 93 octane car runs great.
Then upgraded the TCM from the stock LC2 map to LC5 but stayed away from the USDM maps and loaded KJ10B Stock Style LC5 and tried all manner of combinations to do a launch R-R-R and R-C-R and R-R-off and none would work so I then moved on reflashed with KJ10B VDC off and the car would launch with R-R-R but would bog down ?
im stuck because I don't want such a high RPM limit of 4500 Rpm as that's what the car is doing ?
And I want it to be 4100 as is for the stock LC5 ?
Firstly which map should I be using for the EDM 2009 car ? and how can I get the stock LC5 working with stock RPM please kindly advise ?


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Get Ben to give you a custom tcm map, If you've not done the circlips I would get ben to set it lower than 4100.


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

*Many thanks for that what all do i need for a custom*

Hello and many thanks for that .What would I need for a custom map from ben.?
Do I need to exchange any files ?
Or just ask and then wait for a file ?
If I had access tuner could I alter the map myself ?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

What are circlips?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

With my limited tech knowledge to clarify, aftermarket LC on 09 and 10 cars is - well let's say not great?
Am I correct or missing the point?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

zimnismoboy34 said:


> Hello and many thanks for that .What would I need for a custom map from ben.?
> Do I need to exchange any files ?
> Or just ask and then wait for a file ?
> If I had access tuner could I alter the map myself ?
> ...


1) Yes - you will need to data log the car and then send that file to review / tweak.
2) Once 1 complete Ben will send you a revised map for the car back that you install via the AccessPort. Oh and you won't be waiting long as Bens never not working!
3) Yes - can alter the map yourself if you have access tuner but you need to know what you are doing and how to interpret the data and make good choices about map changes. It's an expensive engine to go wrong with.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ventsi said:


> What are circlips?


Small metal clips which hold the gears on the shafts in the gearbox. The std nissan ones are very flimsy (good enough 95% of the time) but for high powered and hard driven cars (particularly track if bumping over kerbs etc) you need to upgrade the clips as they can come off which in all likelihood means a big gearbox repair bill. Some quick searches will show you the changes.

SVM link with some detail : Gearbox Nissan GT-R


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ok don't really want to mess with the map, though there is signs of Detonation on the stock map im running, and that means she isn't happy, but never the less for now all I need is a stock map with works with the EDM 2009 GTR TCM ?
Could any one point me in the right direction? 
Is there a stock Map that will work the The EDM R35 Gtr ?
If so which one and what is the launch method I should be using with 100% brake pedal pressed down ?
I have seen the USM My13 maps but didn't try them out ? Am I supposed to use one of them as a upgrade from the factory LC2 ?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mate here's a link back to Cobb and you can download the base map:

Accessport Off The Shelf Maps


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks very much, if I download the stock map ? and load it will this enable stock launch control ?
Still very confused, I know I am running the cobb Off the shelf map of 93 octane stage 1 and it isn't happy so best to go back to stock with lower boost.
My question is how to load a lc5 and keep the VDC on is this possible at all ?
Or do I have to load a VDC off map only as this is the only map that will work with the 09 EDM model ?


----------



## zimnismoboy34 (Apr 18, 2012)

what will VDC off do and should I be using a 4500 rpm map for launches on a stock box ? or will I soon be wishing I didn't ?


----------



## Snapper (Oct 1, 2009)

I think it is ludicrous that Cobb owners are provided with new software / maps to load without good documentation. No Cobb owner should be put in the position to ask on this forum what software to load onto their gearbox.

Cobb should explain PRECISELY the expected behaviour of each different version of a map and what model of car it is for. Why are we being expected to load software onto a very expensive piece of machinery without knowing what the software is supposed to do and without knowing the degree of risk (if any)?


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

Snapper said:


> I think it is ludicrous that Cobb owners are provided with new software / maps to load without good documentation. No Cobb owner should be put in the position to ask on this forum what software to load onto their gearbox.
> 
> Cobb should explain PRECISELY the expected behaviour of each different version of a map and what model of car it is for. Why are we being expected to load software onto a very expensive piece of machinery without knowing what the software is supposed to do and without knowing the degree of risk (if any)?


Absolutely agree!
Sorry to say (as an ex COBB owner, sold my AP005 device), but Cobb guys should explain things a bit more in detail and make some things less confusing...


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Have a look at the Map Notes on the Cobb Nissan GT-R - TCM Maps page?

I always found the Cobb documentation to be pretty reasonable.
Also, if you have a custom map (and you should - I'd definitely recommend Ben, GTC) just ask as they will give you the heads up on anything else you need to know before you go updating it.

Protegimus


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Have a look at the Map Notes on the Cobb Nissan GT-R - TCM Maps page

I always found the Cobb documentation to be pretty good.
Also, if you have a custom map (and you should - I'd definitely recommend Ben, GTC) just ask as they will give you the heads up on anything else you need to know before you go updating it.

Protegimus


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

Ventsi said:


> I wanted to share my experience with the newest LC5 ver.1.03 13/14 on a EDM 09 car.
> 
> I was previously running ver.1.01 and it was working brilliantly. I had to adjust the touch points to -3 in order for the car to pull with no rumbling when driving in traffic jams in the city. I was also using +1 capacities, I don't remember why.
> 
> ...


I had exactly the same experience, I found v1.03 drops revs and "grumbles" pulling away in 1st or Reverse. v1.01 is much smoother at low speeds.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Do you adjust your touch points or are they all zero?


----------



## WooHoo (Dec 21, 2009)

kevinsmart said:


> I had exactly the same experience, I found v1.03 drops revs and "grumbles" pulling away in 1st or Reverse. v1.01 is much smoother at low speeds.


I've also reverted to v1.02 from v1.03 now. My initial experience of 1.03 was bad but it seemed to settle down after a few miles - after a few weeks however, it dawned on me that in terms of general driving the car was simply not as good as it had been before. Same issues Kevin had, plus general lack of fluidity in lower speed changes. I never tried launching with 1.03, but it would have had to provide something magical to persuade me to put up with the poor everyday gearbox manners.

Andrew


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

I installed mine like this: 
Old software with 0 touch point adjustments
Go out for a drive to heat everything up
Install new software
Clutch relearn while everything is still hot

I have done ~800 miles and ~20 launches on the new software now and it hasn't grumbled or missed a beat.

Could it be something with the actual hardware of the TCM electronics that is different and responding differently to the software between model years?

If you read the update note it does say "Allows LC5 users to experience the updated 38BOB Rom available in the 2013 GT-R." 
Could that mean it only works well for people who have LC5 from the factory?


----------



## kevinsmart (Mar 31, 2008)

Ventsi said:


> Do you adjust your touch points or are they all zero?


With v1.01 I don't need to adjust, keeping them at 0.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Just want to share some experience with LC5.

I was at a track today and decided to do a couple of runs. With LC5 the RRR launch control does not work on my '09 EDM. Switched the map to RR-off and it worked fine, but starting at close to 4700 rpm instead of 4100. I did only one start, because of the circumstances at the track. My time was 11.420 with 199.x terminal velocity. I'm running custom GTC map with GTC 90mm Y-pipe.


----------



## Ventsi (Jul 25, 2009)

Yesterday it turned out that the front part of my driveshaft or driveline (can't translate) has broken and that is a reason for vibrations and unpleasant noise at low speeds. It may have something to do with the problems I had with the new-new TCM software. I've ordered the necessary part and it should be mounted in 2 weeks time, I'll report later.
It's supposed to be a very common issue with CBA models, says the NHPC.


----------

